# For all the rap/hip-hop haters...



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm sorry nkjanssen, I am for real.

I used to listen to a lot of rap and hip hop. some of it is still good. RZA just put out something with the black keys and I quite enjoy it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Is there seriously nothing here that you could ever possibly like in any way?
> 
> [video=youtube;gOfMDxHhi8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOfMDxHhi8Y[/video]


Yes, I like all Rap and Hip/Hop...............when it is over.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Holey .. what a huge band



nkjanssen said:


> [video=youtube;CjqBSwkWM-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjqBSwkWM-c[/video]


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't hate it. I just prefer not to listen to it. It isn't my thing but that doesn't mean it's not a legitimate musical genre that's loved by millions. It just means that I don't like it very much.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I dislike most hip hop. If you call Janelle Monae hip hop then ok, I have heard a couple of her songs that I liked, but frankly the songs I have sound more like R & B than hip hop. If i had heard the track you posted I Likely wouldn't have listened to another, but I can't deny the talent. I just don't care for rapping and that's what it sounded like to me.

Rap is altogether different IMO.

I can think of maybe two rap songs I enjoy out of..........


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, its like a lot of things I dislike in general: there are exceptions. I like the old school "The Message" and "White Lines". But rap/hiphop is better than bagpipes; I would rather converse with my mother in law instead of listening to the sounds of cats being violated. But then again, I like "Amazing Grace".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I had a choice between listening to gangsta rap with its who has the biggest gun and misogynist lyrics or Paul McCartney singing jazz standards from the 40/50s, it would be a matter choosing the lesser of the two evils. Sorry Paul.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

It's all good. I judge songs, not genres, and pick and choose that way.

Dude in that Janelle Monae video is rocking a Moog guitar....


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

Had it not been for the Beastie Boys, I might not have ever listened to Led Zeppelin (I started to develop what I'd call a 'musical consciousness' around 1984/1985). I listened to a lot of rap, until I was about 16, and felt it wasn't really talking to me any more. Ironically, I was drawn back into rap by the Beastie Boys - I heard 'Pass the Mic', which opens with a badass heavily distorted guitar riff (and is the musical piece that holds the song together) on 'alternative' radio, and said 'yes, this' - was heavier and had more guts (sonically) than most rock that was out there at the time. 

and if you like wanking guitar solos, there's plenty of that in Run-DMC's early work, which was based more in hard rock than anything else....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Folks are entitled to like what they know, know what they like, and there's so much music out there that it hardly matters to me what folks listen to, except as a matter of curiousity and finding like-minded people. However, I can define why I don't like something. Lack of melody, repetitive rhythms which are too loud in the mix, inane lyrics, offensive lyrics, repetitive lyrics, affected accents, out of tuneness, autotune, lack of acoustic content...Some of these things might well apply to many forms of music, but when many of them apply to one my sense of taste takes over. Imho, ymmv, etc.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLqOebtYtsE&feature=relmfu

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the only rap I ever owned/listened to.

Don't judge me:woot:

[video=youtube;RBA-xi8WuCU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RBA-xi8WuCU[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I never ignore sales figures myself. I think to myself "what is this garbage?" and then realize that it's selling like hot cakes. Unfortunately, sales figures are a very good indicator of the buying public's taste and or level of mentality. If for example the highest selling record in a given month has lyrics like F%^k you Ni^%er I wet ya with my 9.... then were are headed into a dark age.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The originators of rap. 

[video=youtube_share;EpEoQeo9cXs]http://youtu.be/EpEoQeo9cXs[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rap continues what was begun by Arnold Schoenberg's _sprechstimme_, and continued on up through Woody Guthrie's talking blues, "Monster Mash", and so many other genres, including the talking-over of DJs as they spun discs of instrumental music. One can find examples of it unappealing for a variety of reasons:

- unimaginative beat, production, style
- offensive or uninspiring lyrical content
- lack of musicality
- undue and gratuitous emphasis on posing
- poor integration of lyrical and musical content
- going on longer than was necessary

There are plenty of instances of any of these, particularly in an era when anyone can push a button and have full backing, but plenty of instances where the performer has interesting music and production, an innovative style (for rap), interesting, provocative, thoughtful, or humorous lyrics, and is having fun with the music rather than simply using it as a vehicle to stand with their arms crossed behind sunglasses in the middle of "rented cute girls" (as Frank Zappa used to call them).

Personally, I find more _opportunities_ for emotional expression when there is melody, but not everything needs to have melody, and talking seems to suit us just fine for expressing emotions or conveying ideas to each other.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the smartest hip-hop rappers in the nation - Rollie Pemberton, AKA Cadence Weapon - is from Edmonton (though now residing in Montreal). I used to work alongside his dad Teddy, back in the day at CKUA, where Teddy had a funk/dance show. I owe Teddy big time; he's a principled man. So nice to see his kid turn out like that. I'm sure he's proud.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> completely writing off _all_ hip-hop as having nothing positive to offer based on hearing 50 Cent (or whatever other hip-hop might be popular on commercial radio today) is no different than writing off all rock music based on hearing Nickelback or all pop music based on hearing Justin Beiber or all country music based on hearing Toby Keith.
> 
> ...or at least that's the way I see it.


I completely agree.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I love tons of hip-hop.... just not much of it after the 90's. There is still good non-commercial hip-hop, but I just like old school stuff. It had more of an identity. EG when you heard Erik B or Chuck D, you knew immediately who it was. Heck, you could even tell them by their DJ's. I can't tell most new hip-hop apart. The saddest part is there was a lot of hip-hop that was commercially successful, but still had a message 'in those days'. A huge portion of it now is just mindless crap. It's ventured into brainless pop music. It would be nice if it could get back to being good AND commercially successful.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Janelle Monae is amazing...not hip hop or rap really though. There may be a track here and there that is hip hopish but that song that you posted is not what I like about her...I do like just about everything else though. She's a mega talent and a mega everything!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwnefUaKCbc&feature=related


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, the k-os cut is fantastic until he raps. 

The thing is that rap is boring. When he's singing he has the angst or the joy or the whatever else that he wants to convey. Rap, no matter how comlex it can be in its idiom is like a monotone voice. It's like that one note OVER and OVER in that Tom Cochrane song Life Is A Highway. I never want to hear it again. 

I can almost say that for rap, but once in a while something comes along...like in the TLC cut Waterfalls...the rap part fit and accentuated the singing but it wasn't a dominant factor. Gangstas Paradise had it with the verses in rap and the chorus sung. It was different at the time...now it just seems predictable. 

It's like sitar in a song...one hit makes it with sitar and then you got to leave the sitar alone for a year or so - same with rap. It's boring.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well, the k-os cut is fantastic until he raps.
> 
> The thing is that rap is boring. When he's singing he has the angst or the joy or the whatever else that he wants to convey. Rap, no matter how comlex it can be in its idiom is like a monotone voice. It's like that one note OVER and OVER in that Tom Cochrane song Life Is A Highway. I never want to hear it again.
> 
> ...


I dunno, I find Public Enemy anything but boring.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well, the k-os cut is fantastic until he raps.
> 
> The thing is that rap is boring. When he's singing he has the angst or the joy or the whatever else that he wants to convey. Rap, no matter how comlex it can be in its idiom is like a monotone voice. It's like that one note OVER and OVER in that Tom Cochrane song Life Is A Highway. I never want to hear it again.
> 
> ...


It's all personal taste in the end. Personally Jimi Hendrix bores me to tears. I can't get more than one minute into a song before I turn him off. Same with Steve Vai and guitar shredders. Virtuosos sure, but they put me to sleep.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Vai/Petrucci/Satch et al would probably put *most* of the general public to sleep. 30 seconds of "that's cool!" followed by "He's not done yet?!?!" It's a different perspective when you play an instrument.

People want to dance to a beat, which house/techno and hip hop/rap, as well as pop music (and pop version of those genres) gives them without question.

A rap show today by a known "pop" artist would probably sell more tickets faster then it's rock counterpart. I bet Eminem could sell out the ACC faster than Green Day.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> It's all personal taste in the end. Personally Jimi Hendrix bores me to tears. I can't get more than one minute into a song before I turn him off.


If everyone liked Jimi, then 'good taste' would just be 'normal taste'. We can't all have good taste or nobody would be able to appreciate the taste that those of us who do. I mean, nobody says "hey man...you have normal taste".


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is a VERY talented young lady.



smorgdonkey said:


> Janelle Monae is amazing...not hip hop or rap really though. There may be a track here and there that is hip hopish but that song that you posted is not what I like about her...I do like just about everything else though. She's a mega talent and a mega everything!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwnefUaKCbc&feature=related


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

There's tons of excellent rap out there. I listen to a bit of Emancipator, Nujabes, and Witness regularly. Check out the video; you'll be pleasantly surprised I think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtqgEQEOb7U


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > It's all personal taste in the end. Personally Jimi Hendrix bores me to tears. I can't get more than one minute into a song before I turn him off.
> ...


Are you suggesting I have bad taste in music? I invite you to explore my record collection.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

^^ Great music...distracting monotone vocal.

Singing would have been stellar.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> Are you suggesting I have bad taste in music? I invite you to explore my record collection.


Sure...you just want me to start flipping through the vinyl (probably every ColdPlay limited edition release available) and you'll club me over the noggin with a MIM Telecaster or something and tie me up & throw me in your basement - which is, no doubt, carpeted in bright orange shag with a purple couch and lime green accents. I'm not even going to talk about the panelling.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> Vai/Petrucci/Satch et al would probably put *most* of the general public to sleep. 30 seconds of "that's cool!" followed by "He's not done yet?!?!" It's a different perspective when you play an instrument.
> 
> People want to dance to a beat, which house/techno and hip hop/rap, as well as pop music (and pop version of those genres) gives them without question.
> 
> A rap show today by a known "pop" artist would probably sell more tickets faster then it's rock counterpart. I bet Eminem could sell out the ACC faster than Green Day.


Ya, 80's and 90's rap just makes me happy to listen to. It's great 'around the house' music on a weekend. I personally don't separate the 'vocals' and the beats, and consider them all part of the song. I just get something completely different out of it than smorg does. Just different strokes for different folks.

Some of you guys seem well versed in current rap, so if you have anyone to recommend with an old school sound let me know. I love Public Enemy, Erik B and Rakim, 3rd Bass, Black Sheep, De La Soul etc.

This is one current song I freakin loved. The whole album wasn't great, but I like the song. Smorg is going to HATE it because it fits right into his monotone definition. I love it though and love the lyrics. I think it's clever.

[video=youtube;_-jF4fbuoCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-jF4fbuoCE[/video]


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is what convinced me that there is good rap:

[video=youtube;4poAOhrsvWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4poAOhrsvWE[/video]


Melody, hooks, real instruments, no 'guns n hos' lyrics. Cool . . .


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not much of a fan generally. But if 'Hey, Ya' by Outkast is considered rap, well, I consider that the most brilliant single piece of pop music from the past 10 years.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting I have bad taste in music? I invite you to explore my record collection.
> ...


[video=youtube_share;xXpkt6revK0]http://youtu.be/xXpkt6revK0[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my son does the rap thing. i'm not a fan of his particular style, although if you ignore the "lyrical content", he's as good as anyone else i guess. he's opened for some pretty big names, and has a good local following, but he ain't sellin no records.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

knaan is a serious writer / performer - i love good hip hop where the artist has something substantial to say (unlike a lot of rock acts) and has a unique voice - there are some HEAVY bands out there that collaborate with some HEAVY mcs
for example....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaU68HI7l30


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

People like what they like. We can try and quantify or explain it, but it's an excercise in futility.

It's funny really. Someone says they hate rap, someone else takes a shot at classic rock.

Someone says they hate rap, someone else takes a shot at Hendrix and vice versa.

I don't hate genres, but I won't listen to anything hateful or full of profanity.

I'm also not inclined to hear the street wisdom, stated in barely understandable "English" of either rappers or musicians.

Use the "N" word and the song is turned off or I'm gone.

Yes, there is good rap, maybe lots of it. The association between violent criminal behavior and many of the rap songs I have heard is a strong motivator for most people. Some accept it. Some even enjoy it. Others like myself are disgusted.

I prefer music, with melody, harmony, rhythmic structure, and sometimes lyrics.

I choose Vivaldi over 50 cent.

I don't really give a rats ass who likes what I like.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> People like what they like. We can try and quantify or explain it, but it's an excercise in futility.
> 
> It's funny really. Someone says they hate rap, someone else takes a shot at classic rock.
> 
> ...


Of course no one would argue with that. As far as any 'defending' I will do of rap, my only comment is that there is no way 50 Cent should be used as an example for anyone forming an opinion on Rap. He's and example of the unfortunate state of what Commercial Rap has become. Just like with a lot of other genres, what is commercially viable goes in trends, and at times the music with real artistic merit goes into the underground. I think there is artistic talent in rap personally. But to translate it into rock terms, I think the 80's and 90's are the "Classic Rock" equivalent, and the current artistic stuff is in the underground while something to the equivalent of "Disco" is prospering lol.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Of course no one would argue with that. As far as any 'defending' I will do of rap, my only comment is that there is no way 50 Cent should be used as an example for anyone forming an opinion on Rap. He's and example of the unfortunate state of what Commercial Rap has become. Just like with a lot of other genres, what is commercially viable goes in trends, and at times the music with real artistic merit goes into the underground. I think there is artistic talent in rap personally. But to translate it into rock terms, I think the 80's and 90's are the "Classic Rock" equivalent, and the current artistic stuff is in the underground while something to the equivalent of "Disco" is prospering lol.


Frankly 50 cent was the first name that came to mind but I think there are plenty of similar and very popular rappers out there. Please feel free to substitute another foul mouthed thug.

That element of rap is clearly what we often hear blasting out of the bass heavy car stereos driving around our cities.

I don't mean to imply that all rap is of this nature any more than Freebird and Cocaine are all that classic rock has to offer.

But for me, even when I listen to the examples provided by the rap lovers here and elsewhere, I find myself thinking, not bad, but it would be MUCH better if the rapper was replaced by a singer or musician.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't hate rap, I just just don't like it and get labelled as a hater if I say so. Many people become offended if someone does not like the same things that they do and become confrontational. This is why I choose the threads I reply to very carefully. As for the words offending me, they might if I could understand them but I can't so they don't.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I always liked this one (and it has a guitar in it):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6VrgPMLsiE


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

There are songs that cross many genres that elicit a feeling inside me. It might be a lyric that paints a picture I relate to or a certain chord change or lead guitar line. "Harvest Moon" and "Wonderful Tonight" are two "Classic Rock" examples, a lot of Elliot Smith songs move me too.

It's not unlike looking at paintings, what I hate might move another.

Mike Skinner of The Streets is a great wordsmith and his songs always bring me back to my days living in London. 

[video=youtube_share;NHOf3s70w-c]http://youtu.be/NHOf3s70w-c[/video]

It's worth mentioning that when I saw him live he had a great band backing him up.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

FWIW my "shot" at Classic Rock was meant to illustrate that even artists that are considered musical gods by some fall flat with others.

I prefer to listen to songs with guitars in them as opposed to guitar solos with songs built around them.

I appreciate Hendrix's guitar prowess but with a few exceptions I find his songs boring. His songs don't get stuck in my head the same way a Ray Davies song does.

I'm not a fan of rap or hip hop but there are a handful of artists in these genres that I do love. To me the measure of a great song is if it moves me to dance, cry or play air drums. It doesn't matter if the song has one chord with monotone vocals all the way through (Tomorrow Never Knows) or a complicated orchestral piece by a great composer.




Milkman said:


> People like what they like. We can try and quantify or explain it, but it's an excercise in futility.
> 
> It's funny really. Someone says they hate rap, someone else takes a shot at classic rock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

hardasmum said:


> Mike Skinner of The Streets is a great wordsmith and his songs always bring me back to my days living in London.
> 
> Video Link: http://youtu.be/NHOf3s70w-c
> 
> It's worth mentioning that when I saw him live he had a great band backing him up.


The entire A Grand Don't Come For Free album is brilliant. That's Brit hip hop at its best.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

[video=youtube_share;OYws8biwOYc]http://youtu.be/OYws8biwOYc[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> [video=youtube_share;OYws8biwOYc]http://youtu.be/OYws8biwOYc[/video]


That's the theme from Mr. D!

Awesome!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone here heard Shad? He's from London, and I believe got some pretty nice awards in the last couple of years. He performed at a conference I was at a couple of years ago. I watched him put a heartfelt emotion into an acoustic song he wrote, and it was pretty awesome. He's one artist I keep forgetting about and really need to sit down and listen to.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Frankly 50 cent was the first name that came to mind but I think there are plenty of similar and very popular rappers out there. Please feel free to substitute another foul mouthed thug.
> 
> That element of rap is clearly what we often hear blasting out of the bass heavy car stereos driving around our cities.
> 
> ...


NEWS FLASHBACK FROM THE SIXTIES!!!!!

'Frankly Jimi Hendrix was the first name that came to mind but I think there are plenty of similar and very popular rockers out there. Please feel free to substitute another foul mouthed thug.

That element of rock is clearly what we often hear blasting out of the bass heavy car stereos driving around our cities.

I don't mean to imply that all rock is of this nature any more than Buddy Holly and Gene Vincent are all that classic rock and roll has to offer.

But for me, even when I listen to the examples provided by the rock lovers here and elsewhere, I find myself thinking, not bad, but it would be MUCH better if the rocker was replaced by a singer or musician.'

Sound familiar?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> ...says the guy who recently challenged me to a fist fight.



Come on.

Even you're not obtuse enough to have taken that seriously. What was the thread about? Hockey? Think about it.

I'm the most non violent person you'll ever meet. My comment was meant to be taken sarcastically.

From now on, I'll ensure I state that for your convenience.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

NGroeneveld said:


> NEWS FLASHBACK FROM THE SIXTIES!!!!!
> 
> 'Frankly Jimi Hendrix was the first name that came to mind but I think there are plenty of similar and very popular rockers out there. Please feel free to substitute another foul mouthed thug.
> 
> ...


yes, except it doesn't really make sense and in the 60s csr stereos were not bass heavy. They sounded like crap, but for other reasons.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Frankly 50 cent was the first name that came to mind but I think there are plenty of similar and very popular rappers out there. Please feel free to substitute another foul mouthed thug.
> That element of rap is clearly what we often hear blasting out of the bass heavy car stereos driving around our cities.
> I don't mean to imply that all rap is of this nature any more than Freebird and Cocaine are all that classic rock has to offer.
> But for me, even when I listen to the examples provided by the rap lovers here and elsewhere, I find myself thinking, not bad, but it would be MUCH better if the rapper was replaced by a singer or musician.


...which would make perfect sense if you were the intended audience.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I don't hate rap, I just just don't like it and get labelled as a hater if I say so. Many people become offended if someone does not like the same things that they do and become confrontational. This is why I choose the threads I reply to very carefully. As for the words offending me, they might if I could understand them but I can't so they don't.



...this i don't understand. why would anyone have a problem with you or anyone else not liking a genre of music?

what offends people (like me) is when people take it to an entirely different level and demean and denigrate artists and genres, expecially artists and genres that they probably wouldn't listen to under any circumstances.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

I remember the first time I heard this one. The odd cadence and the interweaving samples, keyboards and drum pattern floored me. More brilliance from The Streets.

[video=youtube;x7MCbis75wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7MCbis75wk&feature=related[/video]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> my son does the rap thing. i'm not a fan of his particular style, although if you ignore the "lyrical content", he's as good as anyone else i guess. he's opened for some pretty big names, and has a good local following, but he ain't sellin no records.


...the big bucks, evidently, are in ringtones.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I don't hate genres, but I won't listen to anything hateful or full of profanity.



...it's unfortunate that you never got to see mclean and mclean perform. their shows were a celebration of profanity, and they were joyful, uplifting and, especially, liberating.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I never ignore sales figures myself. I think to myself "what is this garbage?" and then realize that it's selling like hot cakes. Unfortunately, sales figures are a very good indicator of the buying public's taste and or level of mentality. If for example the highest selling record in a given month has lyrics like F%^k you Ni^%er I wet ya with my 9.... then were are headed into a dark age.



....folks probably said exactly that thousands of years ago when the first nude scuptures were unveiled.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...it's unfortunate that you never got to see mclean and mclean perform. their shows were a celebration of profanity, and they were joyful, uplifting and, especially, liberating.


I mixed for them a couple of times.


Talented, yes, but completely not my cup of tea, due to their excessive use of profanity and toilette humor.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You know what's disappointing? Most of us here are not in any position to consider any of this music *apart* from the accompanying videos. It might be good, it might not be, but it gets hard to separate the quality of the music from the contemptible aspects of the images in the videos.

I have to qualify this by saying that I don't have satellite radio or any other means of hearing the sort of mixture of tunes I uses to hear on AM radio in 1968, or FM in 1972, without ANY IMAGES accompanying the music. Like many, the word "rap" conjures some bozo with sunglasses and a hat worn in a deliberately improper manner, ill-fitting clothes, and accoutrements of quickly-gotten wealth, waving their hands at me and grimacing, with no particular expression of emotion other than anger or defiance. The music may be clever, and the production even moreso, but it's like someone gave me an hors d'oeuvre that was so spicy and salty that I can't taste any of the meal that came after it. I want to give rap a fair shake on its musical merits, but I'm stuck with all these bloody videos featuring moral decay and I can't imagine the music in their absence.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

mhammer said:


> You know what's disappointing? Most of us here are not in any position to consider any of this music *apart* from the accompanying videos. It might be good, it might not be, but it gets hard to separate the quality of the music from the contemptible aspects of the images in the videos.


http://rdio.com/ + a smart phone and you're all set. I rarely need to go to video to hear a new artist. Just look them up on Rdio and stream them.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

[video=youtube;pHCdS7O248g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Only speaking for myself, I can remember the day my mom brought this home and spent days listening to it over and over and over...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...it's unfortunate that you never got to see mclean and mclean perform. their shows were a celebration of profanity, and they were joyful, uplifting and, especially, liberating.


I still know many of their skits...we used to listen to them on vinyl!!


As for the rap discussion...

I laughed my ass off at this one (*LYRICAL WARNING - much off colour profanity*):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DW-Tg8315uM


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> http://rdio.com/ + a smart phone and you're all set. I rarely need to go to video to hear a new artist. Just look them up on Rdio and stream them.


Wasted on me. I tenaciously cling to the notion that a phone has a curly cord and plugs into the wall. 



> Are you talking about the video links on this thread? Maybe I missed something, but I don't see any moral decay in any of them.


I'll reserve any judgment about "moral decay" in what we linked to here, since I didn't watch any of it. We are told not to use any streamed media at work, and our wireless router at home gives me appallingly slow and intermittent throughput rates, of the sort that make music listening or video viewing irritating, so I'm pretty much imprisoned by what videos I stumble onto on basic cable.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...the big bucks, evidently, are in ringtones.


 every song he sings is like house of 1000 corpses. i would totally dig it if the boy was doing something as useful as a ringtone. i think he has talent, and could have actually done something once. but he refuses to change the content. 

http://www.myspace.com/illregula/music/songs/blowin-up-17578697

this is a mellow one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

afroman was funny. 
@mhammer. when checking out u-tube (or whatever),
hit pause and read a different tab while the buffer builds
up. then watch it.


----------

